# Stalling Issue?



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

SO this past weekends ride out and the weekend's before, I have had a recurring issue with my bike stalling out. Now to be clear, it only happens when I am coming off the throttle quickly. Example: Playing in a mud hole giving it some good throttle, then I let off to shift to reverse or to avoid an obstacle etc, the bike stalls out. It will sit and idle fine all day long. Only after being heavy on the throttle and coming off it does it want to die, it doesn't do it every time but going to say 75% of the time it does. Air Filter is cleaned regularly and spark arrester is cleaned out as well. Ideas? Is it just a matter of the idle being too low when I come off the throttle abruptly?

Thoughts? Ideas? 

08 BF 750. All Stock.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen alot of fi brute have this problem. What do you have done to your bike? Well I mean I see all stock but do you have snorkle or anything?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

No I haven't put a snorkel kit on it, everything is the way it came from the factory.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they all do this.
Mine seemed to do it way less when i removed the KEBC fork.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Will Upping my idle help it at all? and what is this fork you speak of?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It may help a bit. A pain to get to to try but you could do it.

the kebc fork is what the actuator on top of the CVT cover moves. It moves the fork to apply pressure to the bearing on the end on the primary. I saw that this pressure was often enough to kill the bike. I removed mine and it's been a lot better.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Will Upping my idle help it at all? and what is this fork you speak of?


That's what I did (idled up slighytly) and seems alot less frequent.

Mine only stalls now when I hit water too fast......any ideas on that one?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

KMK if your not snorkeled the splashing of hitting water fast or even the steam of water hitting your hot engine will make it stall.. Doesn't have to be deep water.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> It may help a bit. A pain to get to to try but you could do it.
> 
> the kebc fork is what the actuator on top of the CVT cover moves. It moves the fork to apply pressure to the bearing on the end on the primary. I saw that this pressure was often enough to kill the bike. I removed mine and it's been a lot better.


Ive been thinkin bout removin my KEBC. are u likin not havin it?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't just remove the fork, I took all that stuff off of mine. Removing the fork is allot easier than what I did but accomplishes the same thing. Unless I'm going down a pretty steep incline and let the engine return to idle I don't even notice it being gone.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Does that fork control engine braking? KEBC _____ Engine Brake Control??


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah it does.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like not having the fork in however it will stll cause problems if the actuator goes.
Removing it completely like IBBruin (DG-6 module) has takes that little problematic piece out of the equation all together.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

at the moment, im not so worried bout the actuator goin out, just thinkin bout removin the engine brake


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Do it to it brotha! It's a quick job.
here's the steps:
Remove actuator
Remove CVT Cover
Remove snap ring on the end of fork
Pull out fork
Put CVT Cover back on, install actuator.

honestly i only miss it at SRATV because the hills are huge. other than that you wont notice it. The engine brake still works it just doesnt under 5mph.

here is the link IBBruin posted from my buddy big nate's site, ATVPT 
http://www.atvpt.com/kebcclutchforkremoval.htm


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah i didnt have it at Nats (or 4x4 because of a bad fuse) and it wasnt that big of a deal. i just gave the bike a lil gas and it slowed down lol. ill prolly do this when i remove my cover to due the clutch mod


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Do it to it brotha! It's a quick job.
> The engine brake still works it just doesnt under 5mph.
> 
> here is the link IBBruin posted from my buddy big nate's site, ATVPT
> http://www.atvpt.com/kebcclutchforkremoval.htm


So it does work just not at a low speed? I could live with that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep, less than 5 mph unless you blip the throttle to engage the belt.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> KMK if your not snorkeled the splashing of hitting water fast or even the steam of water hitting your hot engine will make it stall.. Doesn't have to be deep water.


So why can some crappy ol' 350 or 420 Honda )) hit the same puddle and nothing?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it's the way the airbox is designed. if you look the air intake is directly above the front header. granted there's a splash shield there but it dont stop the steam.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have also removed the KEBC fork, and when my clutch mod was done by V-Force John, he machined the bearing off of the primary cover plate. Like the others has said, you don't even notice it being gone untill you are going down a steap downgrade. Like the others saidm just blip the throttle and the engine will help keep your speed down. Something else I am doing, is before I start down a hill I shift into low gear, that seams to help more.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> it's the way the airbox is designed. if you look the air intake is directly above the front header. granted there's a splash shield there but it dont stop the steam.


 
:agreed:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So what if I heat tape wrapped the header?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought about doing that but as much water as i ride i thought the wrapping would suck up the water and accelerate rusting of the pipe.


----------



## chipblaster (May 7, 2009)

i let my brute drink twice that way, im tired of spending all that money changin oil and filters every time, so im gonna snorkle mine pretty soon.


----------

